
Why don't more women participate in programming contests? - arnioxux
https://www.quora.com/Why-dont-more-women-participate-in-programming-contests?share=1#MoreAnswers
======
arnioxux
A female IOI medalist offers some perspective on why it was harder for them
even from an early age. (IOI is the high school age computing olympiad)

Posting this in response to an article (gone from the front page now) which
accused Google Code Jam for being sexist since "Google Code Jam Finalists Are
All Men For 14th Year In A Row". But you can't do well in these contest if you
haven't already been doing well in them since early high school.

